# What became of the arranged marriage Post?



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Just curious, as I wanted to follow up on the young lady from Canada, who was in the arranged marriage and wanted advice.

Kind of odd to see something pulled that quickly.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

She deleted it on her own but didn't list a reason why.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

That's too bad. I wanted to know how she is doing. I hope things work out for her and she finds her happy ever after.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

Amplexor said:


> She deleted it on her own but didn't list a reason why.[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Young at Heart said:


> Amplexor said:
> 
> 
> > She deleted it on her own but didn't list a reason why.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

I didn't see anything in the thread that was cruel. It was direct but respectful. It may have been a privacy issue.


----------

